# some plant questions?



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

will Flourish excell kill any of the following plants:

Cryptocoryne Wendtii bronze
Aponogeton Crispus
Rotalia Indica
Nymphaea lotus 'Zenkeri'
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Red Ozelot Sword
Dwarf Hairgrass
Wisteria
Myrio
Java fern windelov


and the other question....

do crypt wendtii bronze start out green and tun bronze under the right conditions?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Flourish wont harm any plants if you use the right dosage.

BTW, where's those pics !!!


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i will post recent pics on saturday. my dwarf hairgrass is growing odd. its got all kinds of new little green sprouts, but all the old growth is turning brown and dying off.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Flourish excel will not hurt any of the plants you listed.


----------

